# Wise Foods 60 serving buckets for $89 shipped



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I usually buy Augason Farms freeze-dried food buckets, but I got an email today from GunUp and saw they had Wise Food buckets for $89 shipped. Which seems to be a good $20-30 less than they normally sell for. So I decided to buy a couple just for the sake of variety. I see they are down to 45 buckets left so I thought I would share.

https://www.gunup.com/shop/wise-foods-60-serving-variety-grab-and-go

I also find it interesting that this is the 4th or 5th gun related store that I have seen lately that is selling freeze dried foods. Not sure if it's them trying to keep cash flow coming in with being out of guns, ammo and mags or if the survival industry is growing that quickly. Probably a little of both.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought the blueberry pancake mix from Augason Farms and it was pretty good.

I think they are just cashing in on another revenue stream.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I got an email today from GunUp...


Trustworthy operation? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They are a partner of GunNuts Media, who I have been following for a long time. They used to be in the Seattle Washington Area, then said goodbye (over some liberal thing I believe) and moved to South Dakota. GunUp is sort of like gun Facebook, a gun forum, a gun blog, a gun shop and more all rolled into one. I purchased a gun from them a few months back at the perceived height of the panic and was pleased with the price and the transaction. They did not raise their prices and vowed not to price gouge like CTD, which is why I bought from them in the first place.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool. Thanks. I've decided to give them a try.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sometimes what you consider a 30 day supply and what they consider a 30 day supply are vastly different. I couldn't find the nutritional information on the Wise stuff anywhere althought they said it was available on their site.

I got some free Wise stuff out of hiker boxes on the Appalachian Trail and didn't care for it much . . . but it was free.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Look closely*

Look closely at these "X months supply of" food, you may be getting *far less* than you bargained for.

A recent suit filed in Washington makes the point better than I could

Bellevue attorney Richard Pope has filed a class action lawsuit against Issaquah-based Costco Wholesale Corporation and its top executives for selling a "3-month emergency food supply" product, which Pope alleges is fraudulently labeled --

12. If the contents of a bucket of Costco "Emergency Food Supply -- Three month food supply for one person" are consumed at 3 servings per day over a 91-2/3 day period as directed, a person would receive average daily nutrition of 455 calories, with 18 grams of protein.

13. The recommendations of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for minimum nourishment to sustain adult human life are for 2,000 daily calories, with 50 grams of protein.

14. To put things in perspective, the Nazis provided concentration camp inmates at Auschwitz with a diet of 1,300 calories per day for light work prisoners and 1,700 calories for hard labor. The average prisoner at Auschwitz died of starvation within three months on this diet.

Costco is a low-cost retailer:

According to Jim Sinegal, the Company's President and Chief Executive Officer, "Costco is able to offer lower prices and better values by eliminating virtually all the frills and costs historically associated with conventional wholesalers and retailers..

That apparently includes eliminating frills such as adequate portion sizes.

Look BEFORE you buy, salesmen are notorious for saying whatever it takes to make a sale. Wise Foods is a commission sales product.

As always, its your money, do as you wish.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sentry18, when you get your shipment, I hope you follow up this thread to let us know how it worked out/broke down.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I suppose having long term storage food is worth it even if they don't live up to their caloric intake claims. Most people will buy a couple of these and promptly file and forget. I'm not sure if I hope they remember or forget the water to go with it. I'm sure if the apocalypse happens finding one of these in an abandoned house will be a happy day for whoever finds it.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

DKRinAK said:


> Bellevue attorney Richard Pope has filed a class action lawsuit against Issaquah-based Costco Wholesale Corporation and its top executives for selling a "3-month emergency food supply" product, which Pope alleges is fraudulently labeled --
> 
> 12. If the contents of a bucket of Costco "Emergency Food Supply -- Three month food supply for one person" are consumed at 3 servings per day over a 91-2/3 day period as directed, a person would receive average daily nutrition of 455 calories, with 18 grams of protein..


Costco does not sell a Kirkland brand emergency supply, they started distributing shelf reliance and chefs banquet. You are correct that the time line is misleading unless you buy the mega supplies. The serving sizes are meant to be combined with the other food groups for balance. Walmart has a bunch of misleading advertising of their food as well. Emergency preparedness food calculator also has some bugs. I added cracked wheat to my menu and suddenly had 120% of sat fat.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Like I said I normally buy Augason Farms 30-day buckets, which come out to something like 1,600 calories per day. The Wise Foods Entree 30-day bucket comes in at around 1,300 calories per day. But I do not consider either to be a permanent or stand alone food source. As far as freeze dried food goes, I also purchase powdered milk and eggs in bucket form. But even with dozens of the 30-day buckets and several of the milk/egg buckets I still intend to use them in conjunction with my large supply of canned foods, rice, beans, dehydrated foods, etc. I also have a sizeable water reserve, filtration system as well as other available water sources.

In the end these buckets provide ultra-long term food storage that is easy to store and easy to transport if needed. If things go wrong I would rather have a bag of freeze dried fish eyes than have to eat a dumpster rat.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I have some Wise buckets because my local store sells them, and as you say, theyre not standalone and good to have no matter what, but...


> If things go wrong I would rather have a bag of freeze dried fish eyes than have to eat a dumpster rat.


I aint so sure bout that...On second thought you are correct.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> I suppose having long term storage food is worth it even if they don't live up to their caloric intake claims. Most people will buy a couple of these and promptly file and forget. I'm not sure if I hope they remember or forget the water to go with it. I'm sure if the apocalypse happens finding one of these in an abandoned house will be a happy day for whoever finds it.


I invested in FD #10's as well as buckets. I'm also in the store it and forget it camp, buy once and never worry about it.

I planned it out by calculating I was going to use twice what I expected. That 90 day bucket would last me 45 days. If it lasts longer great, if not so be it. Same with the cans, I used 10 cups per can when figuring how long they would last me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure and now I find Augason Farms buckets on sale for $80.99 shipped at Overstock. I have bought these from them before and have always been pleased. The Augason food tastes okay (I would rate it 6.5 out of 10) and it comes with water filters and fire starters. Plus the price is right.

http://www.slickguns.com/product/au...emergency-all-one-pail-8999-after-coupon-free


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> sentry18, when you get your shipment, I hope you follow up this thread to let us know how it worked out/broke down.


Buckets arrived with no fanfare. Received a ship notice and tracked them right to my door. Now I am waiting on my Augason Farms buckets.

Perhaps I could use these buckets and some cushions to make sofas and other furniture. Buckets and plywood = instant table. I am going to have to do something like that soon if I keep ordering them.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Buckets arrived with no fanfare. Received a ship notice and tracked them right to my door. Now I am waiting on my Augason Farms buckets.
> 
> Perhaps I could use these buckets and some cushions to make sofas and other furniture. Buckets and plywood = instant table. I am going to have to do something like that soon if I keep ordering them.


See you could take that idea and run with it =)

"Prepardeness Furniture, you spouse won't even know your ready."


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Buckets arrived with no fanfare. Received a ship notice and tracked them right to my door. Now I am waiting on my Augason Farms buckets.
> 
> Perhaps I could use these buckets and some cushions to make sofas and other furniture. Buckets and plywood = instant table. I am going to have to do something like that soon if I keep ordering them.


Do they use real freeze dried meat, or is it TVP?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Augason Farms uses both real meat and soy, depends on the entree / meal. But most seem to use real meat. They also have vegetarian entrees. I cannot advise for sure on Wise Foods, but I am betting they are the same.\

http://www.augasonfarms.com/


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Like I said I normally buy Augason Farms 30-day buckets, which come out to something like 1,600 calories per day. The Wise Foods Entree 30-day bucket comes in at around 1,300 calories per day. But I do not consider either to be a permanent or stand alone food source. As far as freeze dried food goes, I also purchase powdered milk and eggs in bucket form. But even with dozens of the 30-day buckets and several of the milk/egg buckets I still intend to use them in conjunction with my large supply of canned foods, rice, beans, dehydrated foods, etc. I also have a sizeable water reserve, filtration system as well as other available water sources.
> 
> In the end these buckets provide ultra-long term food storage that is easy to store and easy to transport if needed. If things go wrong I would rather have a bag of freeze dried fish eyes than have to eat a dumpster rat.


Have you ever thought about adoption? As in me!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 7 kids already so you may just end up fighting for portions at meal time.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have 7 kids already so you may just end up fighting for portions at meal time.


No wonder you have so much food and water..Catholic? God Bless you my friend! From your posts I am sure they are great kids!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope, Protestant. But as it says in Psalms "blessed be the man whose quiver is full". They are good kids, we are surely blessed. 

God Bless you to RevWC.


----------

